# What eats thread algae?



## dennx (Aug 11, 2004)

What eats string or thread algae? It's very long, thin strands of green algae, somtimes with small branches.


----------



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

SAE's (Siamese Algae Eater) eat that stuff.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Ummmm....SAE's are known to eat beard/brush algae...not the long thread algae you seem to be describing.

High iron levels seem to contribute to thread algae tho.


----------



## dennx (Aug 11, 2004)

malkore said:


> High iron levels seem to contribute to thread algae tho.


I haven't dosed anything yet, but the iron in the Eco-Complete may have something to do with that? Possibly the tap water as well?


----------



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

malkore said:


> Ummmm....SAE's are known to eat beard/brush algae...not the long thread algae you seem to be describing.
> 
> High iron levels seem to contribute to thread algae tho.


Well, my SAE's do like to eat the long thread algae. They do no resolve the issue but I have seen they eating thread algae.


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

dennx said:


> I haven't dosed anything yet, but the iron in the Eco-Complete may have something to do with that? Possibly the tap water as well?



That's funny. I have a big problem with thread algae myself, and it started once I added Eco-Complete to the tank.

Hey, it also could have something to do with the fluid the Eco is packed in. I know you're supposed to drain it out if you add it to an already established tank, but I diddn't read that part of the package until I already added it. Think it's full of ferts?


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

FLorida Flag gish will eat thread algae


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

True. They vary as to how effective they are individually. I heard wild-caught are a lot better for algae eating than bred ones. There are other issues, though, with AFFs. The males especially, can be aggressive. That's why I don't keep them any more.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

I just pull and pull and pull it out whenever I see it... I always have it but if I am diligent then I can keep it undercontrol.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Ameca splendens is another fish that's reportedly good at eating thread and hair algae. But, like the Flagfish, they do have a reputation of being agressive.


----------



## rkundla (Mar 25, 2004)

Starving anglefish and mollies will eat some algae.

I stopped feeding them to encourage algae eating and was pleased to see them all have green poop!

Once I put some flake back in, their algae eating days were over. :icon_frow 

Ron


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

my platties will run around with the stuff hanging out of their mouth, before slurping it down like a monster piece of spagetti.. but you have to feed them very sparingly.. and I mean SPARE>>>>... sometimes just once every other day to encourage it. They graze sometimes otherwise like a dog eats grass (to aid in digestion i think)...


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

rkundla said:


> Starving anglefish and mollies will eat some algae.
> 
> *I stopped feeding them to encourage algae eating and was pleased to see them all have green poop!*
> 
> ...


Green poop is good when they're eating algae, but when you see Tonia and Eusterallis leaves leaving the butts of prized "show" quality rainbowfish, its a whole different story!!  

I just got rid of my 6 boesmani and 4 New Guinea for 20 Rummy nosed and 20 cardinal tetras--plant friendly---but they all school at the bottom of my tank!!


----------



## Navajo (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought 2 female black mollies and they go to town on the algae. FAT little girls! :icon_bigg


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Does anyone know if Amano shrimp eat thread algae? I was under the impression that they ate virtually every algae except blue-green algae.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Aphyosemion said:


> Does anyone know if Amano shrimp eat thread algae? I was under the impression that they ate virtually every algae except blue-green algae.
> -Aphyosemion


Not in my experience with them. Neither do my Cherry Reds.


----------



## Gemleggat (Oct 10, 2004)

*Whats the latin names for SAE?*

Whats the latin name for SAE?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Siamese Algae Eater = _Crossocheilus siamensis _ 

Mike


----------



## Gemleggat (Oct 10, 2004)

Cool, took me a while to work out what SAE meant!?!?! lol


----------

